# SMOK TFV64



## Dubz (18/1/17)

I don't know if this is a joke but if not then i think this is getting ridiculous!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (18/1/17)

It's obviously a joke. 56 cm high? Do you think that is possible?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (18/1/17)

Thats a baby beast with a smaller driptip lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (18/1/17)

zadiac said:


> It's obviously a joke. 56 cm high? Do you think that is possible?


For sure - but the way things are going in China i wouldn't be surprised .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schnappie (18/1/17)

You would need a battery bank carriage to power that thing up. But who knows what wattages smok will reach this year...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (18/1/17)

Valyrian steel huh, so I guess this tank can be used to kill White Walkers then. At a guess, the atty also has Dragonglass. With White Walkers, it's best to have a backup plan too. Obsidian wicking would be cool but might result in dry hits.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/1/17)

Its going to be a mission to get that drip tip in your mouth

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derkster_122 (18/1/17)

Dubz said:


> I don't know if this is a joke but if not then i think this is getting ridiculous!
> 
> View attachment 82014



Whoever did this little mockup has earned legend status


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (18/1/17)

I can just imagine the non-vaping stares when you walk around with this in public, and probably a car battery in you backpack to power it. Hell, even I would stop and stare lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dietz (18/1/17)

Whahahahahahhaaaaa!! Bestes!!!


----------



## Dietz (18/1/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Its going to be a mission to get that drip tip in your mouth


No Need, just stuff your face in it like a oxygen mask LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LynkedZA (18/1/17)

Lol i dont remember the g priv having a centre mounted tank and that big massive thing could never use a 510 pin imagine the first time u fired it the pin would probably melt if it didnt snap off under the weight. What would be cool is the vaping arm u would get from carrying this monster maybe there will be a counter telling you how many times u have vaped with each arm to keep them the same size.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/1/17)

Mmmmm. It seems to be missing one important feature that the TFV12 sports :

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LynkedZA (19/1/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Mmmmm. It seems to be missing one important feature that the TFV12 sports :
> View attachment 82102


Lol this ton doesnt need to be explosion proof its practically the elder wand

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Smith (2/3/17)

Dubz said:


> I don't know if this is a joke but if not then i think this is getting ridiculous!
> 
> View attachment 82014


It's obviously the baby beast enlarged... look at the coilhead, the airflow holes completely identical. Whoevers done this has just enlarged the tank and kept the mouthpiece the same


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/3/17)

Dubz said:


> I don't know if this is a joke but if not then i think this is getting ridiculous!
> 
> View attachment 82014



Valeryian steel...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Normz (2/3/17)

Well considering that tank is 56cm high, and is the same size as the mod, it can't be on a gpriv. Must be the new 3500w 240x18650 full hd touchscreen mod with built unblushing-ray they're working on. The vape setup you need to cuddle to fire.

Shut up and take my money!!


----------



## LynkedZA (2/3/17)

Normz said:


> Well considering that tank is 56cm high, and is the same size as the mod, it can't be on a gpriv. Must be the new 3500w 240x18650 full hd touchscreen mod with built unblushing-ray they're working on. The vape setup you need to cuddle to fire.
> 
> Shut up and take my money!!


Cuddle vaping lol

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (2/3/17)

MTL.Nice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Minibin (1/2/18)

http://www.smokstore.com/Smok-TFV64-Cloud-Beast-Dragon-King-God-Tank 


Dubz said:


> I don't know if this is a joke but if not then i think this is getting ridiculous!
> 
> View attachment 82014



well it seems real, see the smok store. 3500 watts???? 56 cm is two ruler lengths???? and 50ml one shot? lol its gonna be a rich mans vape. an atomizer for a tank that large will drink juice like like an alcoholic at a drink all you want buffet on the 31st of December


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/18)

Minibin said:


> http://www.smokstore.com/Smok-TFV64-Cloud-Beast-Dragon-King-God-Tank
> 
> 
> well it seems real, see the smok store. 3500 watts???? 56 cm is two ruler lengths???? and 50ml one shot? lol its gonna be a rich mans vape. an atomizer for a tank that large will drink juice like like an alcoholic at a drink all you want buffet on the 31st of December


and there is only one juice to run in this very real tank, anything else would be pointless so make sure to pick up a few bottles of this: https://www.vapewild.com/meauxhox/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Evil_Toast (1/2/18)

Cloud Beast Dragon King God.

Sounds like a Fourways vape shop. Just needs 9000 at the end. 

God bless you Hard Eddie, where ever you are.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (1/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> and there is only one juice to run in this very real tank, anything else would be pointless so make sure to pick up a few bottles of this: https://www.vapewild.com/meauxhox/


And you need to "uber" it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/2/18)

See they forgot to mention the decacoil setup which totals 1 nano ohm 

As well as the included tfv6984.247 adjustable spanner to help you tighten it to the mod..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (16/2/18)

Schnappie said:


> You would need a battery bank carriage to power that thing up. But who knows what wattages smok will reach this year...


Nope, I believe it's nuclear powered.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

